# Refinishing Warmoth Neck



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought a Warmoth Strat neck, made out Koa with a Paw Ferro Fretboard. The guy who was going to finish and install the neck on my existing body is not going to do it for me now. I am going to do it my self. 

I am wondering what is recommended for a spray finish for the neck? I don't like nitro as it gets sticky when playing so I would like something I can get in Canada and can spray myself. I will be putting on a decal, so I will have to be careful...

Warmoth told me about Tru Oil. Spike recommended it as an easy alternative. I would rather a spay type finish. I want to say spray lacquer in the generic sense. I don't like the super thick 2 part epoxy stuff for the heath risks and the thick tone deadening results.

Any tips etc. are greatly appreciated.

P


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If cure correctly nitro does'nt get sticky at all. Richelieu.com has pre-cat nitro in a spray format for 10$ or so a can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

al3d said:


> If cure correctly nitro does'nt get sticky at all. Richelieu.com has pre-cat nitro in a spray format for 10$ or so a can.


My experience with Gibson guitars and others is when you play them after a period of time in one session they get sticky. If Gibson can't get it, I don't want to try. My guitar builder buddy, who has owned many Gibsons as well as refinished and built many guitars shares my opinion about nitro finishes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Player99 said:


> My experience with Gibson guitars and others is when you play them after a period of time in one session they get sticky. If Gibson can't get it, I don't want to try. My guitar builder buddy, who has owned many Gibsons as well as refinished and built many guitars shares my opinion about nitro finishes.


To each his own i guess..i've finished around 35 guitars so far with nitro..never had a single one get sticky...even my LP does'nt get sticky...So your choice is either poly or acrylic then...hard as nail...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you ever gigged with one? My nitro guitar does not feel sticky, until I play it for awhile. I can't be sure how long it takes, but at some point into the gig it starts to bother me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

al3d said:


> To each his own i guess..i've finished around 35 guitars so far with nitro..never had a single one get sticky...even my LP does'nt get sticky...So your choice is either *poly or acrylic then...hard as nail*...


Have you tried poly or acrylic? Is "hard as nail" a bad thing?

Have you ever tried Tru Oil?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I use pretty much every finish there is. But nitro is and will always be my favorite...but to be honnest...the necks, the back, i never polish to a shine. ANY shinny finish will get sticky in time. 

True oils is great as well. not sure why you insist on a Spray...cause wipping tru-oil is very safe and easy, if you're not used to spraying, quite easy to mess-up. 



Player99 said:


> Have you tried poly or acrylic? Is "hard as nail" a bad thing?
> 
> Have you ever tried Tru Oil?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been doing some web research and I am probably going to go with the Tru Oil.
Where can I buy it in Canada? Does Walmart have it?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I have been doing some web research and I am probably going to go with the Tru Oil.
> Where can I buy it in Canada? Does Walmart have it?


Some walmart have it...but find a decent Gunshop..and they will have it for sure. Make sure you clean your neck first...then ONE COAT a day..NO MORE. after 3 coats, with it with 0000 steelwhool...then repeat again. True oil is pretty slow to dry..it LOOK dry..but if you go and touch it..just the heat from your finguers will make a dent in it. so it's a slow process..but with great results. if you put a headstock decal...it's after the true-oil..and you'll need to protect it with a regular clear like acrylic. don't try to wipe true-oil over a decal.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Lee Valley has Tru oil. I use their polmerized tung oil on my necks which doesn't shine up as much as Tru oil. Nothing beats the feel of an oil finished neck IMHO.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Just as a footnote...the stickiness in the Gibson neck is not from the nitro. It is from the plasticizer that Gibson adds to the nitro to make it more durable. Straight up nitro is lovely stuff when applied properly. Take it from someone who sticks to Gibson necks like glue, but has two amazing Strat necks sprayed properly with nitro that are slicker than a kittens wrist!



Player99 said:


> My experience with Gibson guitars and others is when you play them after a period of time in one session they get sticky. If Gibson can't get it, I don't want to try. My guitar builder buddy, who has owned many Gibsons as well as refinished and built many guitars shares my opinion about nitro finishes.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Just wondering why you were going to finish it at all? Pau ferro doesn't require a finish. I have two unfinished Warmoth necks, one rosewood and one padouk, and they're both very fast and very sturdy. Unfinished necks are so much nicer to play, IMO.


----------

